# How to Collect Dust Milwaukee M18 Mitre



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

I am a newbie here. I want to connect my Dustopper (2.5"} to my Milwaukee M2734-2 M18 Mitre Saw. Milwaukee makes a 1.5 ID DC Hose and I THINK but have not been able to verify that it might fit in place of the DC bag. 

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/Produ...s/Miscellaneous/Vacuum-Accessories/49-90-0060

However, my internet travels have exposed me to other (universal?) DC adaptors and so forth, but again not specifically for my saw. 

https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48...003OA0KSK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Will appreciate advice on best way to connect up for Dust Collection.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Buy a PVC plumbing pipe reducer coupling in a big hardware store.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd use a Fernco coupler*

These rubber couplers come in different sizes and I use them for my shop vac 2 1/2", to the dust ports on the router tables.

https://www.zoro.com/fernco-flexibl...MI1Yz1n5KT3QIV3rrACh3HOQN7EAQYBSABEgKqPfD_BwE


----------



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

Cool. Thanks guys. I have found what I need.

CASE CLOSED!


----------

